# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Sooooooooooooo.............question

## Chantellabella

Will we have a party when we hit 1,000 members? 

I'm from New Orleans..............


I'm always up for a party!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Trendsetter

New Orleans KNOWS how to party. 

Well, you have 1000 posts. Mardi Gras Time!!  :sparkles:  :mask:  :riot:  :boogie:  :Celebrate:

----------


## Otherside

57 new members to go until AnxS has a party...
I'm definitely up for coming over to New Orleans! PARTY!!! :sparkles:

----------


## Sagan

I'm up for a party!

----------


## Koalafan

Why did the number just go down to 757???  ::(:

----------


## Sagan

The number of members went down?. hmm

----------


## Brasilia

I have social anxiety disorder, so I won't be attending.  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

> Why did the number just go down to 757???



I guess they're not counting the spammers.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Why did the number just go down to 757???



Somebody doesn't want us to have a party.  ::):  

Hit it boys!!!!!!  ::): 






Now let's really party!!!! This one gives you the real flavor of our parties! AND it explains a lot about me.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have social anxiety disorder, so I won't be attending.



Watch the videos, (especially the second one) then we can dress up as anxious people and hit the streets. As you can see, everybody's so drunk they won't even notice us!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I guess they're not counting the spammers.




And for all those spammers out there!!!!!!

----------


## Koalafan

Time to get my party on!!!! :sparkles: 

Aint no party like an AS party!!  :Tongue:   :boogie:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Time to get my party on!!!!
> 
> Aint no party like an AS party!!



Let's get some crawfish in too!!! 

One of my videos. 

Let's get that crawfish a boilin'! Just hit that word "delirious"

----------


## Chantellabella

> The number of members went down?. hmm




We don't need no numbers!! 

Let's party!!


 ::  :boogie:  :Oh yeah:  :sparkles:  :banana guy:  :Celebrate:  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm up for a party!



Ok. Who has the booze?? 

I have the umbrellas!

----------


## Chantellabella

> 57 new members to go until AnxS has a party...
> I'm definitely up for coming over to New Orleans! PARTY!!!



Oh yea! Oh yea!  :Celebrate:  :cheers:  :sparkles:  ::  :mask:

----------


## peace

Oh I see this is where all the action is.  ::

----------


## peace

:fight:  :popcorn:  ::  :dance foo:

----------


## Fizzy Doom

Love this site. Wish we can get the link out more. I'm committing to spending more time here.

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok, I got the crawfish and beer!



And more crawfish................





And more bubbly......



You guys are all over age, right? Don't want my butt dragged in for contributing to the delinquency of minors.  :Hats off:

----------


## Koalafan

Us koalas are known for our proud drinking abilities!!!  :Tongue:   ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> Us koalas are known for our proud drinking abilities!!!



This photo of you at our last party begs to differ..................

----------


## Koalafan

Where did you get that photo???  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> Where did you get that photo???



Took it with my phone right after you drank all the punch and put the punch bowl on your head. Can't take you anywhere! 

Here's one where you tried to steal my drink........




And this is when you thought there was alcohol in the pool. 



When you realized it was water, you koala barfed in it.

----------


## Chantellabella

Road trip! 

March 4th 2014. I'll be the designated driver.

And for those across the ocean.......................


Boat trip!!!

----------


## Koalafan

> Took it with my phone right after you drank all the punch and put the punch bowl on your head. Can't take you anywhere! 
> 
> Here's one where you tried to steal my drink........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is when you thought there was alcohol in the pool. 
> 
> ...



I guess Im not as good as a party-koala as I thought I was  :Rain:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I guess Im not as good as a party-koala as I thought I was



That's the booze talking! 

Here, have a Hurricane.



That'll fix those blues. You'll be so drunk that you won't even recognize your own feet.

----------


## Koalafan

> That's the booze talking! 
> 
> Here, have a Hurricane.
> 
> 
> 
> That'll fix those blues. You'll be so drunk that you won't even recognize your own feet.



And dont forget a good ol' long island ice tea as well!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

> And dont forget a good ol' long island ice tea as well!!



My favorite!!! 

Ok. Now you guys don't get too wasted. 

I'm gonna go find a gutter to pass out in.

Funny thing is all I had to drink tonght was Gatorade. 

Damn that Gatorade!

----------


## Chantellabella

Oh but wait........................


To whoever took out the spammers and dropped the member count down by 200........................

 :bopa: 


We're just going to have to party until we reach 1,000 members now.

----------


## Otherside

> Oh yea! Oh yea!



So drunk smileys...deflate? LOVE IT!!!!





> Oh but wait........................







> To whoever took out the spammers and dropped the member count down by 200........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just going to have to party until we reach 1,000 members now.





Aaaw what???? Well, there's always the 49 guests that are currently lurking on AnxS. Let's invite them!!!

----------


## Coffee

hahaha you guys are awesome

----------


## Chantellabella

We hit 777. That's a lucky number!!

Doesn't that call for a party? 



Does that person win a prize?

----------


## Chantellabella

I'll get the dancing going

----------


## Otherside

We hit 778

two-hundred and twenty two more people to join this site before we have the big Anxiety space party. Hmm...

Can we kidnap people and force them to join?

----------


## Chantellabella

> We hit 778
> 
> two-hundred and twenty two more people to join this site before we have the big Anxiety space party. Hmm...
> 
> Can we kidnap people and force them to join?



Soitinly!! 

I see no rule in the handbook that says we can't kidnap people. Now once they're here, I'm sure there's some clause stating no rough housing, bodily harm and kidnapping, but before they're members? Hm. :Confused:

----------


## Otherside

> Soitinly!! 
> 
> I see no rule in the handbook that says we can't kidnap people. Now once they're here, I'm sure there's some clause stating no rough housing, bodily harm and kidnapping, but before they're members? Hm.



Just don't tell the mods/admins and nobody need know that we're kidnapping people so we can have a party... :Ninja: 

782...four new members today...two hundred and eighteen to go,

----------


## Chantellabella

> Just don't tell the mods/admins and nobody need know that we're kidnapping people so we can have a party...
> 
> 782...four new members today...two hundred and eighteen to go,



That might entail some ninja moves.  :Ninja:   I suck at ninja moves.

----------


## Chantellabella

We're almost to 800 again!!!

----------


## Member11

> To whoever took out the spammers and dropped the member count down by 200........................



Ouch! I have a booboo now ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ouch! I have a booboo now



I tried to put a bandaid on it. I'm afriad though it makes you look like you now have beige hair and a bow. 




Hey! I tried to make it better.  :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

So the good news...we made 1000.

The bad news...that includes the spammers that were zapped. So really, we're still somewhere in the 800's.

Can we have the party yet???

----------


## Chantellabella

> So the good news...we made 1000.
> 
> The bad news...that includes the spammers that were zapped. So really, we're still somewhere in the 800's.
> 
> Can we have the party yet???



yeah, we're at 843. That must have been a ton of spammers that hit if the number went up to 1000 today. Did Joker zap them all. Who's our new spam cooker? Do they have a special fork also?

----------


## shyVr6

I would love to eat some authentic gumbo.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I would love to eat some authentic gumbo.



I make shrimp etoufee much better than my gumbo. What's weird is true Cajuns have many different ways to make it. Some start with a roux and theirs is more brown. Mine is more reddish brown. Ok. Now I'm gonna have to go to the store and make some gumbo. I've been wanting to do that for awhile anyway.

----------


## Otherside

> I make shrimp etoufee much better than my gumbo. What's weird is true Cajuns have many different ways to make it. Some start with a roux and theirs is more brown. Mine is more reddish brown. Ok. Now I'm gonna have to go to the store and make some gumbo. I've been wanting to do that for awhile anyway.



You guys have some weird food over there! I honestly had no idea what Gumbo was! I'm gonna have to try that now though...

Whatever. You guys don't do fish and chips the way we do over here  ::D:

----------


## Trendsetter

> You guys have some weird food over there! I honestly had no idea what Gumbo was! I'm gonna have to try that now though...
> 
> Whatever. You guys don't do fish and chips the way we do over here



You have gotta try gumbo! I prefer eating it with some fried rice.  ::):

----------


## Chieve

always down for a little party  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I made ya'll a big ole pot of gumbo. It might lose something in the shipping though.  ::):  

How's your health insurance?

----------


## Otherside

Pretty much free here...which is great, but the waiting lists take forever...

Anyway, here is Member 1000. Which isn't even a member. It's got some light green thing under it's avatar anyway, and it's probably Joker or Ventura...

http://anxietyspace.com/forums/membe...1000-Awareness

Was there a prize for being member 1000?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Pretty much free here...which is great, but the waiting lists take forever...
> 
> Anyway, here is Member 1000. Which isn't even a member. It's got some light green thing under it's avatar anyway, and it's probably Joker or Ventura...
> 
> http://anxietyspace.com/forums/membe...1000-Awareness
> 
> Was there a prize for being member 1000?




The idea behind the Awareness account isn't all the way there yet. But there is a few online groups (etc Facebook anxiety supporter groups), and have them post some of the resources they are gathering on the account. 

It doesn't have mod or any sort of access just a coloring. Before sharing of the account  happened's we will make sure that person has a user account; and is known to the public the user account.  We wouldn't want anything anonymous just trying to get resources out here.   

I didn't realize it was the official 1,000 th member, though.  ::):

----------


## Member11

> Posts 29,997



 :popcorn:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Over 30,000 posts! That's a good enough party for me.  :sparkles:

----------


## Chantellabella

Soooooooooooooooooooo............................ you guys do realize we're closing in again on the 1,000 member mark? 

Joker!! Step away from the delete button! We'll take spam. We like spam. Spam goes good with spaghetti.

----------


## Member11

> Joker!! Step away from the delete button!



There is nothing to delete, only people but that wouldn't be good. :hide:

----------


## Otherside

Seriously? There's that many flavours of spam?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Seriously? There's that many flavours of spam?



yuck!!

----------


## Chantellabella

We can serve spam at the 1,000 member party!!! Seems like Bacon Spam wouldn't be the diet food.

----------


## Chantellabella

> There is nothing to delete, only people but that wouldn't be good.



So are you saying the 900+ members are true members and not spamanators???!!!  :sparkles: 

We're almost there!!

----------


## sanspants

> Soooooooooooooooooooo............................ you guys do realize we're closing in again on the 1,000 member mark? 
> 
> Joker!! Step away from the delete button! We'll take spam. We like spam. Spam goes good with spaghetti.



Mmmm SPAM! SPAM SPAM and BEANS! 

Wait, no. If we're partying, it's Bacon Time. Which is a proper noun  ::):  More importantly we can get drunk 'til we forget we're awkward  ::D:

----------


## whiteman

Why do they call internet spam, spam??? I'm just curious if anyone knows???

----------


## Chantellabella

> Why do they call internet spam, spam??? I'm just curious if anyone knows???



Because both are tasteless and cheap.

----------


## whiteman

Thanks...I guess people really dig spam, the I guess food, in Hawaii

----------


## Chantellabella

We're getting so close to that 1,000 mark!!!! Let me heat up the crawfish pot!!!  Somebody!!! Get those beers on ice!!

----------


## Member11

> Somebody!!! Get those beers on ice!!

----------


## Chantellabella

9 more people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :sparkles:

----------


## Chantellabella

Let's get ready to PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Getting us in the mood.................

----------


## Chantellabella

5 more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Let's get the Irish drinking songs aboard!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

This guy's ready to party!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Party music please................

----------


## Chantellabella

Awesome mix video.................

----------


## Chantellabella

So.....................if that 1,000th person joins while I'm gone, you guys know what to do!!!

----------


## Koalafan

:koala:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Bounce like a koala??? 


Well, now that I think about it, bouncing like a koala would be the exact thing to do.  ::):  

Have at it my koala friend!!  :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

> Bounce like a koala??? 
> 
> 
> Well, now that I think about it, bouncing like a koala would be the exact thing to do.  
> 
> Have at it my koala friend!!



I was going to just hang out in my tree all day but I decided to show some energy for the party!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Otherside

Members-995  :sparkles:  :mask:  :Oh yeah:  :Evil Banana:  :Guitarist3:  :Guitarist2:  ::  :Hyper:  ::  :cheers:  :lock:  :Celebrate:

----------


## Koalafan

996!!!!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## whiteman

> I was going to just hang out in my tree all day but I decided to show some energy for the party!!



I saw on TV that koalas sleep 17 hours a day. It must be all the partying they do in the seven hours they're awake!

----------


## Member11

Members 1,000

----------


## Otherside

Seriously guys, we need a big party now. We have waited long enough. (And it's when everyone is asleep LOL. Come on guys, you can wake up for the epic party!!!!  :cheers: )

----------


## Koalafan

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! :Guitarist2:  ::

----------


## metamorphosis

Did someone say party!!!  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

Egad!!! I missed the party??!! Joker, couldn't you clean out some spammers and get us close but not there yet again? We could do a rewind.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Question. 

We have definitely gotten to the thousand mark............spam eradicated. 

Shouldn't we at least have balloons or something floating around?

----------


## Total Eclipse

All the spam accounts were deleted, and the actual number is legit. hrm balloons? How about dancing banana's  :banana guy:   :banana guy:   :banana guy:

----------


## whiteman

It's kind of crazy there are a thousand members because there are literally like 15 people who do all the posting therefore there are like almost a thousand people lurking???

----------


## Chantellabella

Probably more like 30 people lurking. I've been a member of many forums and I've only registered, maybe posted once and moved on. I don't even remember my log in names or what these forums were called. So I'm sure the majority of that 1,000 is people just passing through.

----------


## Otherside

204 or so lurkers...although some of them are probably spiders and bots and other pointless things. And 18 of logged in. With eight people undercover. Doing...top secret stuff...I don't know what you do on Invisible mode.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> 204 or so lurkers...although some of them are probably spiders and bots and other pointless things. And 18 of logged in. With eight people undercover. Doing...top secret stuff...I don't know what you do on Invisible mode.



A lot of the lurkers who don't post much are in invisible mode, possibly anxiety?

----------


## Otherside

> A lot of the lurkers who don't post much are in invisible mode, possibly anxiety?



Yeah I know.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Yeah I know.



Also, I'm not sure why but I feel like giving you a random hug  :Hug: 

///derails thread.

----------


## Otherside

> Also, I'm not sure why but I feel like giving you a random hug 
> 
> ///derails thread.



Hugs to you too, Venttyyy  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

Threads can always be derailed for hugs!  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

I'm always in invisible mode  :hide:

----------


## whiteman

I was told derailing threads is against board guidelines, but I don't see anything wrong with it. Isn't that how conversations work-someone says something then someone thinks of something and they say something ect ect The only conversations that are structured in life are formal conversations like political debates and the like  :shrug:

----------


## Otherside

I think this thread was already derailed before. I do recall posting a picture of the varieties of spam on here  before...as well as what other madness was on here. Ahhh, anxiety spaces not so serious sections...go mad. Slightly.

(I meant no offence with the invisibility comment. I was pretty much invisible 247 over at enough unmentioned site. Ironically, I'm more paranoid being invisible than not, for some reason. It wasn't the best thought out comment, and I apologize.)

----------

